# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Robots from Sergei3090

## Airicist

youtube.com/Sergei3090

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 25, 2014




> Очередная таракания из скрепок и деталей DVD проигрывателя

----------

